# A dissertation about FreeBSD



## amaz (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all !

I've just finished my Master's dissertation of Political Science about FOSS.
In the third chapter i used of examples of FreeBSD community. That is the reason why i want to share this with you and you might find the text at the following addresses :

in portuguese : http://bit.ly/2Egkbv
in french : http://bit.ly/2VJLPp

It was quite difficult for me to talk about technology and freeSoft from a political science point of view, and there must be a lot of mistakes in that text, both technical and ideological... so... i would be glad to here about it from you, if you have a chance to give it a look 


Sincerely,

Antoine


----------



## lyuts (Oct 29, 2009)

I wish I knew Portuguese and/or French (like lots of other guys here) =). Do you have the English version by any chance?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 29, 2009)

You could try running it through Google Translate, but it will probably turn into a dissertation on the wildlife in Madagascar.


----------



## sossego (Oct 29, 2009)

a sociopolitcal analization of the open source software movement.


Post graduate thesis.

It's a paper on Linux, GNU and BSD. The effects of open source and the community.
I've only skimmed through it and like it so far.

If your wondering how I know Portuguese it's because my mother is Brazilian and Paraguayan and I have had to learn Portuguese and Castilian to speak to my family. 
It's good so far. There are a few people on the Ubuntu forums that are native Portuguese and Brasileiros who could give you a more in depth reaction to it.


----------



## lyuts (Oct 29, 2009)

I didn't intend to offend you. What I was trying to say i that i don't know either of these languages but I would like to read you paper.


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 29, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You could try running it through Google Translate, but it will probably turn into a dissertation on the wildlife in Madagascar.



haha. That made me giggle


----------



## sossego (Oct 29, 2009)

None taken on my part but there is a someone on the ubuntuforums who uses FreeBSD and speaks portuguese. No, it isn't me.

You could always take a chance and ask Fabrice Bellard.


----------



## amaz (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi ! 

thx for your interests 
here is a very more or less version made with adobe online pdf2html tool and google translate :

http://bit.ly/1JYgn0

I hope it will help you to undestand my main guidelines of my work. I've mainly talk abour FreeBSD in the third chapter (3.3) after talking about gNewSense (linux-libre) and Samba communities. What i intended to do is to show that what is designated as "the free software movement" point out a great variety of conceptions about technology, society, and code, etc...

i would be glad to here your critics and to awnser your questions !


----------



## sossego (Oct 31, 2009)

The formatting of the document doesn't translate that well with Google.
Have someone better in Portuguese or a native French speaker proof read it for you. 
The citations are appearing in the middle of the page. The comparative history of the convergent evolutions of each project and the further development of the ethos of the community was well discussed. Very few individuals will put the different projects in the same light; but, the reason for disassociation and aversion towards each other finds its base in the leaders of the different movements. Contrasting this are those who wish just to keep the community continuing.


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 7, 2009)

Waow , it seems good, going to read it


----------

